# She always said to me how grateful she was that you always stood by her side and supported her so much.



## lucylinguist

Hello,

Firstly, I'm sure this has been discussed already and I've just spent 40 minutes reading many interesting threads on the subject of reported speech, but I still don't feel completely certain of my sentence...
I am writing a letter of condolences to a man whose wife, physically handicapped for many years, has recently died.

I would like to write: _"She always said to me how grateful she* was* that you always* stood* by her side and* supported *her so much."_
(In English, the verbs in bold are obviously in the past tense because "she" (the wife) has died, so her feelings and the actions have stopped.)

My attempts in German:

1) *present subjunctive:*
_"Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* sei*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehest* und so sehr* unterstützest*._
(I am hoping this is OK and does not give the impression that she is still alive, and still thinking this even now).

2) *past subjunctive:*
_"Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie *wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stündest* und so sehr* unterstütztest*._
(This sounds wrong to me, because the start could mean "how thankful she *would be*"...)

3) *combination of both tenses of subjunctive:*
_"Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* sei*, dass du ihr immer  zur Seite *stündest* und so sehr* unterstütztest*._
(This can't be right, surely! But somehow I find it more convincing than my 2nd attempt.)

In other threads I have heard mention of :
- *Konjunktiv I* (is this the translation of "present subjunctive"?) - the action really happened
- and *Konjunktiv II *(is this the translation of "past subjunctive"?) - the action is hypothetical

I suspect that my first attempt is correct, and the English term of "present" is what is confusing me.

Any help will be appreciated... and if possible, I do not want to change the sentence too much, because I have already written it in the card and just left blanks for the verbs!!!! I wasn't expecting this to be so difficult. Thanks!


----------



## elroy

I would say (using your template):

_Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und so sehr *unterstützt*._


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> I would say (using your template):
> 
> _Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und so sehr *unterstützt*._



Is there any reason to use "wäre"? I think both "sei" and "wäre" are correct here, though.


----------



## elroy

Yes, both could be used.  “wäre” is what I would use naturally.  I feel like “sei” conveys more distance from the statement and is less common colloquially.


----------



## lucylinguist

How interesting! So in fact, only the first verb needs to be in the subjunctive (present or past), and the other two are in the present indicative?!! I would never have guessed!
Edit: Ah, probably because of "dass" which kind of makes what follows a new clause...


----------



## elroy

You could use _Konjunktiv I_ for the whole lot ("sei" ... "stehest" ... "unterstützest") but I wouldn't.  That would create a whole lot of journalist-style distance that I think would be jarringly out of place in this context.


----------



## lucylinguist

And with hindsight: shouldn't I add the word "sie" here?
_dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und sie so sehr *unterstützt*._


----------



## elroy

Yes!  Good catch.


----------



## Perseas

lucylinguist said:


> 1) *present subjunctive:*
> _"Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* sei*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehest* und so sehr* unterstützest*._


Can we use "sei" for an action that is meant to have happened in the past?
What about "gewesen sei/wäre"?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und so sehr *unterstützt*.



Or a with _sei_ (reported speech) and _würde_ + infinitive instead of Konjunktiv I / II:

_Sie sagte mir, wie dankbar sie sei, dass du ihr immer zur Seite stehen und sie so sehr unterstützen würdest._


----------



## elroy

Perseas said:


> Can we use "sei" for an action that is meant to have happened in the past?
> What about "gewesen sei/wäre"?


 It’s “sei” because she would have said “bin” at the time of speaking.  If she would have said “war” or “bin gewesen,” then you could use “sei...gewesen” in reported speech.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> You could use _Konjunktiv I_ for the whole lot ("sei" ... "stehest" ... "unterstützest") but I wouldn't.  That would create a whole lot of journalist-style distance that I think would be jarringly out of place in this context.


Additionally this special form sounds very old-fashioned.
If using Konjunktiv I would have build it with "würde" (I use the German word because it is not exactly the same as subjunctive, it is similar, however)


_Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre/sei*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehen* und sie so sehr _*unterstützen würdest.*

But I would prefer too:
_Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie wäre, dass du ihr immer zur Seite stehst und so sehr unterstützt_. (As Demiurg in #10.)


----------



## anahiseri

I  suppose everybody agrees with elroy's version, but I have the feeling that lucylinguist considers it correct for a wrong reason. She says
"So in fact, only the first verb needs to be in the subjunctive (present or past), and the other two are in the present indicative?!!
Just to make sure you understand: it's not about putting one or more verbs in the subjunctive. The rule is applied to each verb independently:
1st choice: Konjunktiv 1 -(sei / stehest"/unterstützest
and if that's too formal (here it is),
2nd choice Konjunktiv 2  -wäre/stündest/...? 
wäre is OK in informal language, the other two verbs are very uncommon in this form and sound strange
3rd choice   Indikativ or verb with "würde"
Falls ich mich noch richtig an die Deutsch stunden erinnere. ...


----------



## Demiurg

You can also use indicative for the whole sentence:
_
Sie sagte mir, wie dankbar sie* ist,* dass du ihr immer zur Seite stehst und sie so sehr unterstützt._


----------



## anahiseri

Perseas, German reported speech has a different logic from English R.Sp.
The time sequence of the verbs is not taken into consideration, I mean,
it doesn't matter if several past actions were not in the same past but before or later.
I wonder if you understand what  I mean, it's difficult to explain


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> It’s “sei” because she would have said “bin” at the time of speaking.  If she would have said “war” or “bin gewesen,” then you could use “sei...gewesen” in reported speech.


Even if I can understand that in the context of the reported speech, the following is even more difficult to understand given that the person who said that is dead. It seems my grammar has gone rusty and I have to brush it up.  



Demiurg said:


> You can also use indicative for the whole sentence:
> 
> _Sie sagte mir, wie dankbar sie* ist,* dass du ihr immer zur Seite stehst und sie so sehr unterstützt._


----------



## elroy

The _Indikativ_ works because it's what she would have actually said at the time.

Think of it this way:

You can choose to encode reported speech using _Konjunktiv I_ or _Konjunktiv II_ or a _würde_ construction, but you don't have to. 

_Er sagte mir, seine Schwester *spricht* Japanisch.
Er sagte mir, seine Schwester *spreche* Japanisch.
Er sagte mir, seine Schwester *spräche* Japanisch.
Er sagte mir, seine Schwester *würde* Japanisch *sprechen*. _

All of these are okay!


----------



## Demiurg

Perseas said:


> Even if I can understand that in the context of the reported speech, the following is even more difficult to understand given that the person who said that is dead. It seems my grammar has gone rusty and I have to brush it up.


Regarding indicative present: She said "Ich bin ihm dankbar". Hence you can rephrase it as "Sie sagte, sie ist ihm dankbar".

(But I prefer "sei" or "wäre").

Edit: crossed with elroy.


----------



## Perseas

Demiurg said:


> Regarding indicative present: She said "Ich bin ihm dankbar". Hence you can rephrase it as "Sie sagte, sie ist ihm dankbar".


Is it stll indicative present?
She said "Ich bin ihm dankbar" (That happened three years ago)
"Sie sagte, sie ist ihm danbar" (Jetzt)


----------



## elroy

"Sie sagte, sie ist ihm dankbar."

This always means that she said "Ich bin ihm dankbar" at the time of speaking, whether it was two minutes, two days, two months, two years, or twenty years ago.


----------



## Demiurg

Perseas said:


> Is it stll indicative present?
> She said "Ich bin ihm dankbar" (That happened three years ago)
> "Sie sagte, sie ist ihm dankbar" (Jetzt)


"Sie sagte" refers to the past.


----------



## lucylinguist

This is a great thread! Thank you for all the input.
Elroy and Anahiseri, your breakdowns and examples have really helped me to understand.
Perseas: I'm glad I'm not the only one to find this confusing!

So my final version is:
_Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und sie so sehr *unterstützt*.

_

(And for future occasions I will remember to practise on rough paper first, before writing in the actual card! )


----------



## Piotr_WRF

lucylinguist said:


> So my final version is:
> _Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und sie so sehr *unterstützt*._


I'd use _sei_ instead of _wäre_; there's no reason at all to use Konjunktiv II here, as the Konjunktiv I form is clearly distinguishable from indicative mood and secondly, you evidently don't have any doubt that the wife meant what she said.

In German, you usually use Konjunktiv I for reported speech.


----------



## elroy

Piotr_WRF said:


> there's no reason at all to use Konjunktiv II here


 There is: it’s much more common in everyday German, and conveys less distance.

_Er sagte mir, er wäre/sei müde. 
Ich dachte, du wärest/seiest krank._

These are far more common with “wäre(st),” in my experience


----------



## Piotr_WRF

What kind of distance do you mean?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _1 Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und so sehr *unterstützt*._


_2 Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* sei*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und so sehr *unterstützt*.
3 Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* ist*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite *stehst* und so sehr *unterstützt*._

All there versions are possible and idiomatic. In written German I would prefer 2 ("sei"), because this is the most typical and unmarked form for reported speech. This is also how real reports are written, e.g. in good journalism.

In spoken German most people would say 3 without hesitation, if there is no doubt about the fact and the reported speech is not overly important. For condolences I might even use this to remove any doubt and just state it as a fact.


----------



## elroy

Piotr_WRF said:


> What kind of distance do you mean?


 Distance from the statement being reported (as in journalism).


----------



## Piotr_WRF

It's the other way around, Konjunktiv II is supposed to convey distance while Konjunktiv I is neutral.


----------



## elroy

How do you feel about it in practice, in everyday German (not in formal contexts or newspaper reports)?

In casual conversation, which would convey more distance to you:
a. “Josef sagte mir, er wäre krank.”
b. “Josef sagte mir, er sei krank.”


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Regarding the first sentence, I'd subconsciously think that it isn't true:
_Josef sagte mir, er wäre krank, aber ich habe da so meine Zweifel._


----------



## elroy

What about the other one?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

No judgment, it may be true or not, I don't know, I'm just reporting what Josef said.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Distance from the statement being reported (as in journalism).


Why should "wäre" be less _distant _than "sei"?
Because it's more colloquial/ less formal?



Kajjo said:


> All there versions are possible and idiomatic. In written German I would prefer 2 ("sei"), because this is the most typical and unmarked form for reported speech. This is also how real reports are written, e.g. in good journalism***.
> 
> In spoken German most people would say 3 without hesitation, if there is no doubt about the fact and the reported speech is not overly important. For condolences I might even use this to remove any doubt and just state it as a fact.


 
***Not only in journalism.
It's just  "standard" for  written German.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> In casual conversation, which would convey more distance to you:
> a. “Josef sagte mir, er wäre krank.”
> b. “Josef sagte mir, er sei krank.”


Version a sounds like you don't believe him.

Version b is neutral reported speech, but in everyday language it is marked as reported and distanced.

c.  “Josef sagte mir, er ist krank.”

This is the default everyday version, not marked as reported/distanced/doubtful, but simply stating the fact.



JClaudeK said:


> Not only in journalism.
> It's just "standard" for written German.


Of course, yes. It is THE default and correct standard form.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Version a sounds like you don't believe him.


Really? I don't see this difference between "sei" and "wäre" here, and I think that "wäre" is wrong here.

This discussion has already been described on Indirekte Rede – Wikipedia :


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indirekte_Rede#Modus said:
			
		

> Oft ist der Konjunktiv I jedoch mit der Indikativform identisch, wodurch diese Relativierung nicht erkennbar würde. In diesen Fällen wird ersatzweise der Konjunktiv II benutzt.
> Auch wenn der Sprecher gegenüber der wiedergegebenen Aussage Zweifel hat oder sie für unzutreffend hält, kann der Konjunktiv II benutzt werden. Allerdings ist diese Regel umstritten.


----------



## Şafak

διαφορετικός said:


> Really? I don't see this difference between "sei" and "wäre" here, and I think that "wäre" is wrong here.



_Oft ist der Konjunktiv I jedoch mit der Indikativform identisch, wodurch diese Relativierung nicht erkennbar würde. In diesen Fällen wird ersatzweise der Konjunktiv II benutzt.
Auch wenn der Sprecher gegenüber der wiedergegebenen Aussage Zweifel hat oder sie für unzutreffend hält, kann der Konjunktiv II benutzt werden. Allerdings ist diese Regel umstritten._

I don't know if you'll find it interesting but the rule above repeats word for word the rule for reporting speech we non-native speakers learn by heart at schools and universities. Only later in life I learnt that other options, which elroy exhaustively described, were also viable.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Only later in life I learnt that other options, which elroy exhaustively described, were also viable.


Other options are also described on that Wikipedia page, by the way.

The thing I find interesting in the quotation from Wikipedia is that it contains a _controversial_ rule, and that this controversy has shown up in our discussion thread. (Well, at least I myself "feel" the controversy.)


----------



## Kajjo

Ich denke nicht, dass Wikipedia hier der entscheidende Maßstab ist. Leider bildet gerade das deutsche Wikipedia in solchen Themengebieten eher die Privatmeinung einzelner Möchtegernautoren ab und ist nicht ansatzweise maßgeblich. Es gibt hervorragende Artikel, aber auch sehr viel Theoriefindung. 


Konjunktiv II _kann _einfach Ersatzform sein und neutral gemeint sein. 
Konjunktiv II wird aber auch recht oft sehr bewusst eingesetzt, um Zweifel anzumelden. 
In der Alltagssprache verwenden sehr viele den Indikativ, wenn sie einfach nur die Tatsache berichten und es weder darauf ankommt, dass es indirekte Rede ist noch irgendeine Markierung erwünscht ist.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass eine simple Aussage "Peter sagt, Sabine kommt auch gleich" von den meisten gar nicht als echte indirekte Rede wahrgenommen wird, sondern einfach als nüchterner Fakt, dass Sabine gleich kommt und ich das von Peter weiß. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Im gesprochenen Alltagsdeutsch wäre ein "Peter sagt, Sabine komme auch gleich" bereits deutlich markiert als indirekte Rede und mit neutraler Distanz zum Inhalt. Es mag sein, dass manche Sprecher, die besonders eloquente, gehobene Ausdrucksweise gewohnt sind, den Konj I als normaler empfinden als der Normalbürger. Ich beobachte im Alltag aber überwiegend den Indikativ, wenn keine Markierung beabsichtigt ist.

Dagegen lässt ein "Peter sagt, Sabine käme gleich" schon deutliche Zweifel an der Tatsache erkennen, dass Sabine wirklich gleich kommen wird. Typische Erwartungshaltung wäre eher etwas wie "Peter sagt [zwar], Sabine käme gleich, aber ich glaube da noch nicht so recht dran / aber es wäre das erste Mal, dass sie pünktlich ist / aber man kann sich auf Sabine ja nie verlassen". Oder möglicherweise auch "aber was Peter sagt, ist ja nicht Maßstab der Dinge", also der Zweifel bezogen auf die Gesamtaussage.

Ich beobachte nur recht selten die Verwendung von Konj II bei unmarkierter Wiedergabe einer Aussage.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Really? I don't see this difference between "sei" and "wäre" here, and I think that "wäre" is wrong here.
> 
> This discussion has already been described on Indirekte Rede – Wikipedia :


In dem Fall sind Indikativ und Konjunktiv I aber nicht identisch und damit ist die dies nicht anwendbar.


Kajjo said:


> Version a sounds like you don't believe him.


Absolut! Wenn mir das


elroy said:


> Sie sagte mir immer, wie dankbar sie* wäre*, dass du ihr immer zur Seite stehst und so sehr unterstützt.


jemand in einer Trauerkarte schreiben würde, würde ich das als unpassend, wenn nicht gar beleidigend empfinden.


----------



## elroy

I thought "wäre" was a happy medium between "ist" (which doesn't signal the reported speech in any way) and "sei" (which signals it too rigidly).  I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I thought "wäre" was a happy medium between "ist" (which doesn't signal the reported speech in any way) and "sei" (which signals it too rigidly). I guess I was wrong.


No, "wäre" is the other extreme: over-signalling it and causing doubt, at best a replacement of Konj I.


----------



## elroy

I think I was misled because "wäre" is commonly used with "denken" isn't it?  For example, "Ich dachte, er wäre krank."  I guess that, in line with what you're all saying, the function of "wäre" here is precisely to highlight the fact that the assumption was _wrong_, right (I thought he was sick, but he isn't).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> the function of "wäre" here is precisely to highlight the fact that the assumption was _wrong_


Exactly.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I  guess that, in line with what you're all saying, the function of "wäre" here is precisely to highlight the fact that the assumption was _wrong_, right (I thought he was sick, but he isn't).


I wouldn't say that the assumption is necessarily wrong but it's uncertain wether it's true.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> I wouldn't say that the assumption is necessarily wrong but it's uncertain wether it's true.


At least _doubtful_. If it were just _uncertain_ I would definitely expect Konjunktiv I.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I think I was misled because "wäre" is commonly used with "denken" isn't it? For example, "Ich dachte, er wäre krank."


Auch das ist laut Zwiebelfisch ein Irrtum:


> Zwiebelfisch:
> Zur Wiedergabe einer Vermutung oder Überzeugung hinter „denken“ und „glauben“ genügt der Konjunktiv I, egal in welcher Zeit:
> Er glaubt(e), er sei der tapferste Mann der Welt. (nicht: er wäre)
> Er hat geglaubt, er habe sich verhört. (nicht: er hätte)
> 
> Dennoch tritt auch der Konjunktiv II gelegentlich in der indirekten Rede auf. Meistens dann, wenn der Konjunktiv I nicht deutlich genug ist:
> Man sagte ihnen, sie _hätten_ keine andere Wahl. ( Weil zwischen „sie haben“ im Indikativ und „sie haben“ im Konjunktiv kein erkennbarer Unterschied besteht )
> [....]  Wenn es trotzdem immer wieder geschieht, dass hinter „er dachte“ und „er glaubte“ ein „wäre“ oder „hätte“ auftaucht, dann liegt das daran, dass manche dem Konjunktiv I nicht recht trauen und zur deutlicheren Kenntlichmachung lieber gleich auf den Konjunktiv II zugreifen. Dies passiert häufig im Journalismus, wo es von großer Bedeutung ist, die wiedergegebene Rede von den eigenen Worten klar abzugrenzen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> At least _doubtful_. If it were just _uncertain_ I would definitely expect Konjunktiv I.


Nicht so laut Zwiebelfisch:


> _Frage eines Lesers aus Köln: _Immer wieder lese oder höre ich Konstruktionen folgender Art: „Er dachte, es sei falsch“ oder „Er glaubte, es sei genug“. Muss es in solchen Fällen nicht „wäre“ heißen? Vor allem, wenn solche Annahmen sich als falsch erweisen, also irreal sind? Ist „sei“ nicht ein Wort, das ausschließlich in der indirekten Rede verwendet wird, wie bei „Er sagte, er sei müde“?
> [...]
> Wenn es um die Wiedergabe von Tatsachenbehauptungen geht, ist der Konjunktiv I gefragt. Und den kümmert es nicht im Geringsten, ob sich die Behauptung im Nachhinein als richtig oder falsch herausstellt.
> *Mit dem Konjunktiv I lässt sich noch die offensichtlichste Lüge darstellen:*
> _Eva sagte, sie sei der Schlange nie begegnet.
> Der Baron behauptete, er habe sich selbst an den Haaren aus dem Sumpf gezogen_.


Ich bin mit Zwieblefisch einverstanden:


> the function of "wäre" here is precisely to highlight the fact that the assumption was _wrong_


ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. In keiner Grammatik kann man das ↑ nachlesen.


----------



## elroy

> dass manche dem Konjunktiv I nicht recht trauen


 Lustig! Aus meiner Erfahrung bezweifle ich, dass das etwas mit „Trauen“ zu tun hat. Der Konkunktiv I ist halt bekanntlich selten in der Alltagssprache, deshalb greift man mitunter auf den Konjunktiv II (wenn man nicht Indikativ verwendet).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Auch das ist laut Zwiebelfisch ein Irrtum:


Außer eben, man will die Annahme explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Siehe #47


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Lustig! Aus meiner Erfahrung bezweifle ich, dass das etwas mit „Trauen“ zu tun hat.


_Zwiebelfisch_ schreibt das mit "Augenzwinkern".


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum.


 Wie fasst denn Du „Ich dachte, er wäre krank“ (im Vergleich zu „sei“ oder „ist“) auf?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Siehe #47


Ich schrieb:


berndf said:


> Außer eben, man will die Annahme *explizit* als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft *kennzeichnen*.


Davon steht in dem Zwiebelfischzitat nichts. Es ist richtig, dass KI auch dann anwendbar ist, wenn die Annahme falsch ist, wenn ihre Richtigkeit nicht behauptet wird.

Hier geht es aber darum, dass der man die Annahme explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen will. Man will also etwas über die Richtigkeit der Annahme behaupten. Und das drückt _wäre_ an dieser Stelle aus.

Will man hingegen die Wahrheit oder Falschheit nicht ausdrücken, sondern ausschließlich aussagen, dass die Aussage getätigt wurde ("Und den kümmert es nicht im Geringsten, ob sich die Behauptung im Nachhinein als richtig oder falsch herausstellt"), dann ist Konjunktiv I angesagt.

Sick beantwortet hier die Frage "*Muss* es in solchen Fällen nicht „wäre“ heißen?" Die Antwort ist, nein, *muss* ich nicht. Das ist alles, was er sagt. Ich *kann* es aber und damit sage *ich* dann etwas aus.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wie fasst denn Du „Ich dachte, er wäre krank“ (im Vergleich zu „sei“ oder „ist“) auf?


Ohne Kontext ist es sinnlos, darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## elroy

Ich bin nicht zu Josef gegangen, weil ich dachte, er wäre/sei/ist krank.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich bin nicht zu Josef gegangen, weil ich dachte, er wäre/sei/ist krank.


Hier würde ich _sei_ verwenden, weil es ausschließlich darauf ankommt, was ich dachte und nicht darum, ob die Annahme richtig oder falsch ist.


----------



## elroy

Wenn sich herausgestellt hat, dass er zu der Zeit _nicht_ krank war, wäre „wäre“ dann für Dich vertretbar, oder sogar zu bevorzugen, richtig?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wenn sich herausgestellt hat, dass er zu der Zeit _nicht_ krank war, wäre „wäre“ dann für Dich vertretbar, oder sogar zu bevorzugen, richtig?


Es kommt darauf an, was *Du* aussagen willst. In dem Kontext geht es darum, zu erklären, warum Du gegangen bist. Dafür ist die  Richtigkeit oder Falschheit der Annahme völlig unerheblich. Und darum wäre es unangebracht, zumindest aber unnötig, die Aussage zu verstärken, indem Du die Annahme als falsch oder zweifelhaft kennzeichnest.


----------



## elroy

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe „ich dachte“ + _Konjunktiv II_ sehr oft gehört, aber die Variante mit _Konkunktiv I_ gar nicht oft, wenn überhaupt. Vielleicht ist es Generationssache. Jüngere Leute verwenden „sei“ in der Alltagssprache wohl kaum.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Jüngere Leute verwenden „sei“ in der Alltagssprache wohl kaum.


 
Genau. Sie verwenden entweder Indikativ oder, wenn sie sich "gewählter" ausdrücken wollen (indirekte Rede),  Kll, egal ob sie glauben, dass er krank ist oder nicht.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich habe „ich dachte“ + _Konjunktiv II_ sehr oft gehört, aber die Variante mit _Konkunktiv I_ gar nicht oft, wenn überhaupt. Vielleicht ist es Generationssache. Jüngere Leute verwenden „sei“ in der Alltagssprache wohl kaum.


Das ist vielleicht so, ist aber in diesem Fall nicht der Grund. Einen Satz mit _ich dachte..._ einzuleiten, ist eine sehr übliche Art eine Dissonanz auszudrücken, entweder dass man es jetzt besser weiß ("falsch") oder eingehend auf eine entgegengesetzte Behauptung oder Information ("zweifelhaft"). Dein Kontext ist zwar möglich, stellt aber eher eine Ausnahme dar.

Hier ist ein etwas typischerer Kontext: _Ich habe Markus gerade an seinem Schreibtisch gesehen. Ich dachte er wäre krank_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Wikipedia hier der entscheidende Maßstab ist. Leider bildet gerade das deutsche Wikipedia in solchen Themengebieten eher die Privatmeinung einzelner Möchtegernautoren ab und ist nicht ansatzweise maßgeblich. Es gibt hervorragende Artikel, aber auch sehr viel Theoriefindung.


Das stimmt natürlich, aber in diesem Fall bin ich der Überzeugung, dass es nicht nur eine Privatmeinung ist, sondern es beschreibt genau das, was ich im Deutschunterricht in der Grundschule gelernt habe. Vielleicht lernt man halt in anderen Teilen des deutschen Sprachraums oder in heutigen Zeiten andere Regeln ... was zur Frage führt: gibt es eine offizielle deutsche Sprach-Referenz, die diesen Fall auch abdeckt?



berndf said:


> In dem Fall sind Indikativ und Konjunktiv I aber nicht identisch und damit ist die dies nicht anwendbar.


Und genau deshalb habe ich ja das Zitat (aus der Wikipedia) gemacht. Weil mir das Wort "wäre" hier falsch vorkommt, im Gegensatz zu "sei".


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Und genau deshalb habe ich ja das Zitat gemacht. Weil mir das Wort "wäre" hier falsch vorkommt, im Gegensatz zu "sei".


Aus "nicht anwendbar" kannst du aber nicht aufs Gegenteil schließen. Es heißt bloß, das _wäre_ hier kein Ersatz für sei _ist_. Daraus lässt sich aber nicht schließen, dass es keine anderen validen Gründe für die Verwendung von _wäre_ gebe. Wobei _sei_ und _wäre_ dann eben nicht gleichbedeutend sein müssten.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Daraus lässt sich aber nicht schließen, dass es keine anderen validen Gründe für die Verwendung von _wäre_ gebe.


Das gebe ich zu. Bisher waren mir allerdings keine solchen Gründe bekannt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Außer eben, man will die Annahme explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen.


Richtig, JCK sitzt in #47 einem falschen Umkehrschluss auf. Natürlich kann man auch die dreisteste Lüge eifnach im Konj I der indirekten Rede quasi neutral wiedergeben. Das ist absolut korrekt.

_Eva sagte, sie sei der Schlange nie begegnet._

Aber _falls _man dem Gesprächspartner andeuten will, dass das zweifelhaft ist, dann eignet sich _wäre_.

_Eva sagte, sie wäre der Schlange nie begegnet -- aber ich weiß es besser!_


----------



## elroy

lucylinguist said:


> _"She always said to me how grateful she* was* that you always* stood* by her side and* supported *her so much."_


 Since this is turning out to be such a complicated and controversial matter, one strategy could be to reword the sentence to avoid the issue altogether:

_Sie hat mir gegenüber immer ihre Dankbarkeit für Deine ständige Betreuung und Unterstützung ausgedrückt. _


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Since this is turning out to be such a complicated and controversial matter


It's not, really.

We all agreed very early on that "Sie sagte, sie sei..." is the default and correct form for reported speech and to be used in written language.

I am sure, >95% of all natives would use indicative in everyday conversations, though, without thinking about it. "Sie hat mir so oft gesagt, wie dankbar sie dafür ist, dass du ..."

I am also sure, that the vast majority of natives use Konj II to express a level of doubt if applicable. Of course, intonation is important, too, and there are other reasons to use Konj II.

In detail this all might seem complicated, but in real life it's not.



elroy said:


> _Sie hat mir gegenüber immer ihre Dankbarkeit für Deine ständige Betreuung und Unterstützung ausgedrückt. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> JCK sitzt in #47 einem falschen Umkehrschluss auf.


Das meinst _Du. 

Ich_ sehe das so wie in dieser Abhandlung:


> *Semantik des Konjunktivs II    *
> Verwendet ein Sprecher den Konjunktiv II, so verweist er darauf, dass die von ihm geäußerte Sachverhaltsbeschreibung nur eingeschränkte Gültigkeit besitzt und dass sie nicht als wirklich verstanden werden soll, weil sie sich nicht auf eine objektive Realität, sondern nur auf eine fiktive, in der Vorstellung des Sprechers existierende Ebene bezieht. Durch den Gebrauch des Konjunktivs II distanziert sich der Sprecher "ausdrücklich von einem normalerweise zu erwartenden allgemeinen Wirklichkeitsbezug".





> Dass ein Satz im Konjunktiv einem normalerweise zu erwartenden Wirklichkeitsbezug entgegenstehen kann, sieht man schön an folgendem Beispiel:                  [...] jedenfalls flog ich beinahe, und hätte ich nur meinen Mantel aufgeknöpft und beide Hälften in die Hände genommen und wie Flügel ausgebreitet, dann hätte mich der Wind vollends emporgehoben [...]. Aber ich habe den Mantel nicht aufgeknöpft und bin nicht wirklich hoch hinaufgeflogen. (Süskind o.A. zitiert in Duden 2009: 517).


[......]
*Anwendungsgebiete:*




> * Irrealer Vergleich: Konjunktiv II in Komparativsätzen
> [*]Hypothetische oder irreale Einräumung: Konjunktiv II in Konzessivsätzen
> [*]Irreale Folge: Konjunktiv II in Konsekutivsätzen
> [*]Hypothetische oder irreale Bedingung: Konjunktiv II in Konditionalsätzen
> [*]Verkappte Konditionalsätze und irreale Aussagesätze
> [*]Erfüllbarer und unerfüllbarer Wunsch: Heischender Konjunktiv in selbständigen Nebensätzen
> [*]Nebensätze nach negierten Hauptsätzen
> [*]Höflichkeit: Der Konjunktiv II in höflichen Aufforderungen, Feststellungen und Bitten
> [*]Konjunktiv in Verbindung von Modalverben



Von KII in der indirekten Rede keine Spur (außer als Ersatzform für K I)!


Dass der Gebrauch des K II durch seine  semantische Färbung (_die geäußerte Sachverhaltsbeschreibung  besitzt nur eingeschränkte Gültigkeit_) auch auf den Gebrauch des KII in der indirekten Rede "*abgefärbt*" haben kann, will ich aber nicht bestreiten.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> "Sie sagte, sie sei..." is the default and correct form for reported speech and to be used in written language.
> 
> I am sure, >95% of all natives would use indicative in everyday conversations


 All well and good, but I feel like this is a bit of a special case.  Although the medium is written, the _register_ is not formal or journalistic or academic.  At the same time, it's also not the register of a chat at your local pub.  It's familiar and intimate, while at the same time solemn and serious.

For me, "sei" would be inappropriate here: it would come across as stiff and rigid, and it would convey undue distance.  While I understand the _Konjunktiv I_ is supposed to be neutral and that that's the reason it's used in journalism and formal writing, in informal or less formal contexts that "neutrality" is the very problem!  "Neutrality" about the statement in this context is inappropriate: you're not supposed to be _neutral_ about whether or not she meant what she said!  Imagine someone you were close to came to you and said, "I heard you said you were going to pay back the money.  I don't know if you were telling the truth or not."  On the surface, the statement is neutral, but in reality it's offensive!

As I said earlier, I thought "wäre" was a happy medium between "sei" and "ist."  Since that appears not to be the case and there is at least room for misunderstanding with "wäre," of the two remaining options ("ist" and "sei") I would _definitely_ choose "ist." 

I am intrigued by this statement, though:


Kajjo said:


> there are other reasons to use Konj II.


 Might there be another reason to use it in this case?  I'm not sure how universal your and Bernd's perceptions are, since earlier in the thread a number of natives supported "wäre" without reservation. 

(This has been a very interesting and enlightening thread so far!  Thanks to all the contributors!)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Might there be another reason to use it in this case? I'm not sure how universal your and Bernd's perceptions are, since earlier in the thread a number of natives supported "wäre" without reservation.


In vielen Registern und Dialekten ist der Konjunktiv I nicht mehr aktiv. Meine Vermutung ist, dass viele Sprecher ihn nicht mehr intuitiv verwenden, sondern nur in der Schriftsprache nach aus Grammatiken gelernten Regeln verwenden, fast wie das Konstrukt einer Fremdsprache. Es scheint, dass eine universelle intuitive Unterscheidung nur noch zwischen Indikativ und Konjunktiv besteht, aber dass die intuitive Unterscheidung der beiden Konjunktivformen nur noch bei eigenen Sprechern stattfindet. Woran das liegt, ob regioale Komponenten hier ausschlaggebend ist oder ob soziolektale Aspekte oder Alter hier ausschlaggebend sind, weiß ich nicht.

In alemannischen Dialekten ist der Konjunktiv I wohl noch recht aktiv, aber nicht ganz so wie in der Standardsprache. Genaueres weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Might there be another reason to use it in this case? [......] since earlier in the thread a number of natives supported "wäre" without reservation.


Vielleicht liegt es daran:


JClaudeK said:


> [Manche]  verwenden entweder Indikativ oder, wenn sie sich "gewählter" ausdrücken wollen (indirekte Rede), Kll, egal ob sie glauben, dass [die Aussage stimmt oder nicht].


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran:


D.h. du stimmst mit mir überein, dass viele Sprecher keine semantische Unterscheidung zwischen KI und KII treffen oder für diesen semantischen Unterschied zumindest keine Intuition besitzen?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> D.h. du stimmst mit mir überein, dass viele Sprecher keine semantische Unterscheidung zwischen KI und KII treffen oder für diesen semantischen Unterschied zumindest keine Intuition besitzen?


Ja, das scheint so zu sein.

Ich wundere mich, dass Du das schreibst, nachdem Du elroy bestätigt hattest, dass KII (Deiner Meinung nach) nur verwendet wird, wenn  Zweifel an der Aussage bestehen.


elroy said:


> the function of "wäre" here is precisely to highlight the fact that the assumption was _wrong_, right (I thought he was sick, but he isn't).
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> [....] Außer eben, man will die Annahme explizit als falsch oder zumindest zweifelhaft kennzeichnen.
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> In vielen Registern und Dialekten ist der Konjunktiv I nicht mehr aktiv.


 That’s what I said earlier: 


elroy said:


> Der Konkunktiv I ist halt bekanntlich selten in der Alltagssprache, deshalb greift man mitunter auf den Konjunktiv II (wenn man nicht Indikativ verwendet).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ja, das scheint so zu sein.
> 
> Ich wundere mich, dass Du das schreibst, nachdem Du elroy bestätigt hattest, dass KII (Deiner Meinung nach) nur verwendet wird, wenn  Zweifel an der Aussage bestehen.


Standardsprachlich ist das auch so. Ich habe nur eingeräumt, dass die dahinter stehende Semantik nicht mehr bei allen Sprechern aktiv ist.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> of the two remaining options ("ist" and "sei") I would _definitely_ choose "ist."


Me, too. That what I regularly try to emphasise here in the forum, not only in this thread where I added the indicative option.

In everyday conversations the indicative is used if no intention to mark the statement is given. We use Konj II to mark the statement as doubtful. We use Konj I to _consciously _(as opposed to intuitively) mark it as reported speech. I agree with Berndf that this active usage of Konj I has gotten rare in spontaneous speech. It is mostly used in written language and most people need to do it consciously. The more educated, the more likely we use Konj I it in everyday speech, because the written expertise transfer to spoken language.



elroy said:


> For me, "sei" would be inappropriate here: it would come across as stiff and rigid, and it would convey undue distance.


I agree, it does not fit the mood of this private message.


elroy said:


> Might there be another reason to use it in this case?


No, I don't think so. Not with _ist/sei/wäre_.


----------



## lucylinguist

I have only just read all these later posts!!

Firstly I totally agree that:


elroy said:


> (This has been a very interesting and enlightening thread so far! Thanks to all the contributors!)



So if I understand correctly, then in my context: *"sei"* was indeed too stiff/formal (cf. #76, elroy & kaijo), but because *"wäre"* can indicate doubt on the speaker's part in standard German then it is unsuitable here, if not downright offensive (cf. #39, berndf) and so *"ist" *would have been the best option (cf. #67, kaijo) even though the present indicative is not quite technically correct for reported speech and the woman whose views I am reporting is now deceased.

Well, in the meantime I've already posted my letter of condolences with "wäre"... so I will just have to hope that the widower who received it (in Bade-Wurtemberg) is among those whose dialect/intuition makes "wäre" seem acceptable (cf. #70, elroy: _"earlier in the thread a number of natives supported "wäre" without reservation"_)... or otherwise, hopefully I will be forgiven as a non-native speaker.

Thanks to everybody for your help.


----------



## διαφορετικός

lucylinguist said:


> So if I understand correctly, then in my context: *"sei"* was indeed too stiff/formal


A formal context might prefer "sei" to a higher degree, but I don't think it is awkward to use "sei" in other contexts.



berndf said:


> In alemannischen Dialekten ist der Konjunktiv I wohl noch recht aktiv


Für mich ist es ganz normal, Konjunktiv I zu benutzen, sowohl in meinem Dialekt als auch in der Standardsprache.


----------

